# Outbackers, You Rock! Just Bought 21rs!



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Dear Outbackers, YOU ROCK!









Put a deposit down today on 2003 21rs only used 2X by previous owner. Used the PDI checklists -- couldn't check every little thing but enough to be satisfied. No evidence of leaks and former owner seemed meticulous. There's a couple small things but we know we can take care of those.

Be alert, be awake, and open the Sunday newspaper. Also watch Ebay. I have been doing my homework for several months on this site. Liked the 25rs or 26rs but didn't want to tow them. We were hoping for a 21rs or 23rs. When we found this deal, we knew this was it!









WE ARE SO EXCITED and will now be using this site even more as we cast off into "mod" heaven.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like you're a little pumped up







Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome.

Enjoy the trailer and be sure to post often.
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Enjoy! You sound very excited!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Swanie-

That's awesome








Enjoy the OB.

Ron


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi swanie action

just for buying the outback, you ROCK 2









congarts and enjoy your trailer.

darrel


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats!


















































PARTY TIME AT SWANIE'S PLACE. THEY'RE CELEBRATING!


----------

